# I need to give three rats away.



## jackie777 (Apr 24, 2013)

If this is not the right place to put this topic, than I'm sorry. Please move it to better one and sorry for the trouble.

We have 3 rats - 2 females and 1 male - that we need to give away to someone who will take care of them. We know next to nothing about rats and we are not really interested in keeping them, and we're afraid that without somebodys love they'll became wild and unsocial (and nobody will want them then...).
Right now they're very gentle and curious of the world. My mom even says they're cute and lovely.
Females are probably pregnant - from the place we took them (not a shop, no matter of the circumstances of this situation, it's more important what is now, not what was) they were kept together, so my guess is the male probably took the oppotunity.
We are trying not to get them attached to us, but we can clearly see they look forward to get some attention from us. They want to be loved. We can't give them that. Due to various problems, we can't affrod to keep an animal like that in our appartament. To be honest, we need to get rid of them ASAP.

We're from North Devon and don't own a car. I work on night shifts, so I'm home most of a day. If someone needs more information, please, ask me on my email (best) or on PM here.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I really hope you find someone more suitable for these poor babies.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am in Essex, but can take them if transport can be arranged. I can ask around if you like? I can travel some of the way, but not all the way.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Why did you get them in the first place? 

Still, at least you're doing the right thing now. If Niki can't take them then I hope you find someone on here who can, people here are usually great about this sort of thing... I'd take them off you myself but I don't really have the cages to take in two litters of babies, sorry


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

fatrat said:


> Why did you get them in the first place?
> 
> Still, at least you're doing the right thing now. If Niki can't take them then I hope you find someone on here who can, people here are usually great about this sort of thing... I'd take them off you myself but I don't really have the cages to take in two litters of babies, sorry


this is an EXTREMELY valid point. i'm raising two accidental litters totaling 15 babies atm and they have cost me an astonishing amount in food alone, never mind the extra time, extra cages, and the stress of finding homes...
if you can find a reputable rescue to take them it may be the best idea, or the likes of niki who knows the score... it's Really not easy being thrown in the deep end with a litter of babies when trying to bond with a new rat- my Garcia is less tame than her babies are because her hormones were up the left from before i got her (from [email protected]) so she never had time to settle before her litter


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I would help, could take the poor boy at the very least, but Im in lowestoft and have no car, so you're too far from me without some kind of rat train.

First off, the boy needs to be seperated from the girls NOW, if he isn't already. 
Secondly, mother rats can have potentially 20 babies in one litter, sometimes even more (though the average is about 12, but one of my past boys came from a litter of 22!) so you could potentially be looking at 40+ rats on your hands in 3 weeks time. I have 42 here, they're a full time job.

I can't even begin to explain how expensive raising this many babies is. They need TONS of food, and good quality food, while growing (scrambled egg, chicken, kitten food, kale etc) lots of handling to become well adjusted, mum might have birthing issues and require a c-section, all sorts can go wrong, and be expensive.
I took on 7 littermates a few months back when they were very young, and the amount they ate, and the amount of mess they made, was incredible. I was cleaning them every day, and they just ate and ate and ate! 

I am confused as to why you have these rats if you didn't want them? I know people sometimes rescue animals to get them out of a bad situation, with no intention of keeping them, is this what happened? 
If so, please explain the situation; it would be helpful to anyone who wants to help you to know the full details. As rescuers, it really does help to know what the situation really is with rats, where they came from, how they've been housed and treated up to now because it can affect how they're dealt with in the present. 

Have you tried posting on the fancy rats forum?


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

It sounds from the original post like the OP got these rats away from a dangerous situation but can't keep them herself, not that she bought them and then became bored. Some people on this forum are too quick to rush to judgement.

I'm too far away to help too, unfortunately, but I have a feeling there is a rat rescue in South Devon who may be able to. I will have a quick search and see if I can find them.


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

This is the person I was thinking of, who may be able to take the rats or help arrange transport to Niki, if they are still going. It's Plymouth, but at least at the right end of the country:
About Starfish Rat Rescue - Starfish Rat Rescue
Also on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Starfish-Rat-Rescue/112724208769457

Very best of luck, and give them a scritch from me.


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

And another possible rescue in Cornwall:
Home - Kernewek Lowen Rat Rescue


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Exeter RSPCA will take rats: RSPCA Little Valley Animal Shelter Exeter Devon Adopt A Rodent
(I so want Reggie and Ronnie <3 but I think my girlies might have something to say about it...)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't email you....OP...as I don't have an email and I can't send a PM as you haven't posted enough yet. I have posted up on FR forum to ask about transport and I have had some positive responses. This may be possible.

I would be hoping to possibly try the male in with my four boys so he would have company too. If you could let me know if this would be possible then that would be great and we can sort something out.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

OP I live in Devon and have my own car. Can I have some more information about these little ones please? 

How old are they? What part of North Devon? What cage are they in? Are you willing to hand this over too?

Edit to say: Sorry Niki87 - didn't see your post, they'd have a great home with you


----------



## jackie777 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your concern and for the links, I'll check them for sure.

We have separated male from females as soon as we got them. And we took them from a house who wasn't treating them well (they were a present for a kid, who wanted them SOO MUCH and got bored soon, so they were more an annoying issue there - a regular story when it comes to pets, that's why I said it's not really important HOW we got them - we just love animals, so we simply took them away (I could feel the relief from the family ==) but we really can't keep them for long - we plan a three-week-long trip back to our country soon and there is no way we could take them with us - or keep such pet at all).

EDIT: Sorry, I haven't notice the second page at all x_x

I didn't know no one can see my e-mail ([email protected]) and that no one can send me a PM ^^' Really sorry for the trouble.



> How old are they?


I have no idea. But they seem to be pretty grown-up, or, at least, they're not small.



> What part of North Devon?


I'm from Ilfracombe, if that's any help. Very-very north XD'



> What cage are they in? Are you willing to hand this over too?


Um... just one from a pet shop. I asked there for a cage for two rats and they sold me one. It's hard for me to say XD But ladies seems to enjoy it. A male is kept in pet carriage.
I can hand them over. But for me travelling with them (when I don't have a car and have no friends here to help me out with this) would be really hard thing to do. Sorry


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a branch of the RSPCA in North Devon too: Home - RSPCA North Devon Branch but they don't have any animals for rehoming smaller than a guinea pig so not sure if they would be able to accommodate ratties x


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

You did the right thing taking them out of that house, and coming on here. Hopefully things will get sorted


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Jackie I will email you when I get home. I agree you are doing the right thing.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hope you come to a happy arrangement for all concerned


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I know the starfish rescue owner I'm not 100% she has room but can ask if needed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

LostGirl said:


> I know the starfish rescue owner I'm not 100% she has room but can ask if needed


It's almost sorted now  xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

niki87 said:


> It's almost sorted now  xx


Fab news 

Some diamonds on here


----------

